

Competition in Cambrian seas helped cause an explosion in diversity (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/17/big-bangs/the-greatest-animal-war

======
julienchastang
Has there ever been speculation about the increased energy output from the Sun
in part causing the Cambrian explosion? (The Sun you to be a good bit dimmer.)
In other words, could we have reached a critical point in the evolution of the
Sun’s energy output to allow for the Cambrian explosion to unfold? At that
point, life would have had more energy available to evolve into more complex
lifeforms?

------
sgt101
If you can get access to it listen to
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p003k9bg](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p003k9bg)
which is a brilliant discussion of the Cambrian period and the explosion.

I found the program on the Ediacara Biota even more facinating because (from a
layman's perspective) the alien nature of the organisms and their environment
made my mind race.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00lh2s3](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00lh2s3)

